# What is the proper size of gap in sheathing for ridge cap?



## mklein49 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi folks

I'm working on a 10'x10' shed with a 4/12 gable roof. What is the ideal sized gap in the plywood at the ridge for the ridge cap vent? My target was 3" on each side, but I forgot to figure for the fascia board so I ended with a little more than 4" on each side to the ridge. Is this acceptable or do I need to nail in a small strip of plywood or take some other action?

Thanks in advance


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the gap should only be about 1 1/2" on each side. and kept back from the edge one truss spacing. where its a shed its not really needed if you have soffit venting and a gable end vent


----------



## mklein49 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok so I messed up there. I do plan to have soffit venting and gable vents. Would you recommend just cutting a 4" strip for each side and completing the roof, or should I do something else?


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

mklein49 said:


> I do plan to have soffit venting and gable vents.


With a ridge vent outlet.. soffit only for inlet works better.



> Would you recommend just cutting a 4" strip...


I'd recommend following the instructions with the ridge vent.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Way to wide a gap, now water can get in.
No need to gable vents of there's a ridge vent, in fact a gable vent will short circuit the ridge vent and make it useless.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

either way you only need 1 1/2" of space at the ridge per side. it sounds like you want 4" on both sides


----------

